# Building a stand for 180gal glass tank



## Trophaolic (Apr 6, 2013)

Hi all,

If you built your own custom stand for 180gal glass tank, can you please help share your build plan? Or if you know of a good one, please point me to it... 

Thanks.


----------



## crossrunner413 (Jul 3, 2013)

I've never built a stand, but I'm planning to. Just be sure to distribute the weight of the stand not just on legs, but across the bottom of the tank, so that your floor tanks the weight evenly. I would go to the largest tank supplier nearby and look how they build their large stands, and what materials they use, and upgrade from there. I've seen some 120gal stands and 250 gal stands that still use that faux-wood material and they're rated for those weights. It only makes sense that if you take that design and replace with a higher quality material, and maybe add in an extra internal support wall or two (if you can spare the space underneath) it will work even better. Be sure your floor will take the weight before you begin placing anything. Basement is preferred.


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle (Dec 14, 2009)

If you use a "4x4" for each corner, and 2 for the middle, and use "2x4" to secure them together you'll be fine. 
This is one i built for my 65g a few months ago as an example of what i'm talking about. Given the compression rating you could literally put a car on top, and it will hold, and it left me with the ability to add sides, and doors if i choose to at a later time. $30- in lumber, and a $10- box of wood screws. If you know all the cut sizes you'll need, have HD as a example cut it for you, and all you need to do when you get home is screw it together. Took 30 min to build it :thumb:


----------



## lilscoots (Mar 13, 2012)

It's late here now, but I can get you a plan of what I did for mine. It can be seen here:http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=260929


----------



## slb.76 (Jul 30, 2012)

Might be late, but here's my DIY stand for a 90 gallon, same layout can be used for any sized tank, just need to add more vertical supports for wider tanks

viewtopic.php?f=30&t=253309


----------

